# My 2008 Project - The Electric Chair



## haunted1 (Oct 3, 2007)

Last year I did a hanging man prop using a windshield wiper motor and some PVC pipe, and it worked out amazing. I had quite a few believing it was a real person.

This year I've decided on doing a similar prop, this time using two wiper motors. I thought about doing a hanging man again, but using one motor to propel each leg. I decided that due to space constraints, it wasn't possible.

I decided on something a little bigger, with more space to hide stuff underneath and behind. The result was my Electric Chair project for 2008.

I began by taking some measurements of last years skeleton. I used 1in PVC last year, and the guy was a little heavy. I went to 1/2in PVC this year. Keeping the same measurements for the body and torso, I made the man in a sitting style.

Here he is displayed in a random chair I had.









The hanging man last year had one motor, and therefore only one area had motion. There was a output shaft located in his lower body that caused the legs to kick back and forth. I wanted the same affect with the EC Man, except I wanted static knees (HM had knee joints made from PVC) because I think the effect of contractions and spazms would be far more effective than just kicking. Plus, his legs will be strapped down so knees are irrelevant. I also think it'd be cool if his torso area moved a little too. If you look closely you can see the output shafts, one located in the bum area and the other on the left side torso pipe. These will probably be relocated a few times for the best effect.

So, with that all figured out and settled, I needed the chair. I had never made a chair before, and my woodshop classes in HS weren't exactly my best subject. But I think it was a decent build. I started by going to Menards and getting some of their discount wood. Ya know, the stuff that's warped and costs about .14cents per BTU. It's actually a pretty good deal if you're doing something like this. If anyone wants measurements of the chair, let me know and I can get them up.


























That's all I have for now. I'm still working on the technical side of it. I need to figure out where to mount everything and how to get it all connected. I'll post again when I have that done.

Comments?


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

good lookin' chair.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

You'll need to cut slots in the chair for linkages but looks good so far!


----------



## sedgewickhotel (Nov 25, 2007)

You might want to think about putting a cross brace in the chest area where you have the linkage point. I assume that will be pushed from behind? I would be concerned with undesired twisting. I could be wrong, but its the first thing I think of. Other than that, it looks great.


----------



## haunted1 (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks guys!

The project has kinda hit a roadblock -- I blew my two PSU's (don't ask how).

Also, I couldnt figure out the linkage for the torso, I tried two different methods, each proved fruitless. I eventually gave up on that part, since each different method took about half a day to complete. When they don't work, it gets frustrating.

So now I'm just making the upper body move. Attaching one motor to the back of the chair, drilling a hole into the backrest, and attaching linkage to the PVC...hopefully it'll work.


----------



## jrzmac (Aug 22, 2006)

I've seen a few people do it from underneath the seat. With a drill no less. I'm sure a wiper motor would work a lot better and a lot less noisy. Maybe you could drill a hole near his butt area on the chair, and extend a piece of pvc from a 4 way at the hip joint instead of a 3 way. Then connect the piece of pvc to the wiper motor somehow under the chair, lifting him up out of the seat. Also i would make the shoulder and elbow (and even the neck) joints loose not static too get more jerking motions. Maybe i'm babbling. 
Just what i have seen thru the years of people making electric chairs. Mine is pneumatic and is attached from the chest to the torso inside the prop itself, so he's not really even connected to the chair. I just wish I could get faster movement. I know I need a new controller. It has a puppet master but won't program as fast as i like. I probly need the Basic Stamp but that a whole different subject.


----------



## cbmar (Sep 20, 2006)

When it comes time to decorate your chair, check out this blog posting. It includes info, photos and links to over 30 different styles of electric chair.
http://hauntstyle.blogspot.com/2008/10/electric-chairs.html


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

lots of possibilities...keep up the work


----------



## Rascal (Sep 24, 2008)

I use a cheapo drill from Harbor Freight to power the body. I have a center spine that extends down through the bottom of the chair to connect with the drill. 

The connection is loose. I have an upside down U (made of metal) connected to the spine. The drill has a Z (very loosely shaped) shaped metal rod inserted and while spinning, alternately makes contact with the U. 

Changing the angles of the rod varies the amount of movement of the body. I used to use a hard connection, but by having two metal bits contact each other, it makes a decently loud noise adding to the overall affect.

I have the ankles and wrists shackled to the chair so from the elbow and knees up, he is free to move.

Good luck


----------



## haunted1 (Oct 3, 2007)

Well, updated this bad boy....and finally got the dummy to move. I like the overall motion and it was fairly easy to wire up. The problem I had with the initial plan was that it involved "too much". I tried to do too much with the prop and got overwhelmed, and quit.

But needless to say, it works, could use some tweakage, but that will wait for another day.


----------

